# My "Outdoor" Kitchen Tour



## SCBBQ (Sep 10, 2022)

Hey Everyone, 

I thought it would be fun to share some details on my outdoor kitchen that I built several years back. It was part of a larger expansion on our home, so the build took 4 years total to complete, but the results are still being enjoyed and will be for many years into the future. I'll post features and details over the next few weeks slowly, Hope you enjoy and let me know if you have any questions or comments - 


Here's a exterior picture of the space as a preview. 

Best,

Rob


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 10, 2022)

The construction is a combination of treated wood framing with laminated beams and Masonry.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## indaswamp (Sep 10, 2022)

Shoulda dug a salumi cellar 20' deep in the ground with 1 window to the north, one to the east, and one to the west while you were at it........<sarc> 

Kidding...your outdoor kitchen looks nice!


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 10, 2022)

Kind of did something similar. This isn't built at grade. There's a basement underneath this space, and at the coast of South Carolina, so it wasn't easy to pull off due to ground water levels.. Part of the space underneath is a cool wine cellar... that I'm considering adding a salami cellar area to. It would be isolated off the wine cellar with humidity controls etc.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 10, 2022)

I have given serious thought to a geothermal system for an above ground cellar....would have to build a seriously reinforced structure though so it could be covered with dirt above ground. A geothermal system would produce the right atmosphere though.....


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 11, 2022)

Rob what are the dimensions and I look forward to watching this thread


----------



## tbern (Sep 11, 2022)

Very nice, looks like a beautiful spot you have to live!! Will enjoy following along with your posts!


----------



## babydoc (Sep 11, 2022)

Nice! I’d live there!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 11, 2022)

Very nice space, Rob. Looking forward to more pictures.



SCBBQ said:


> at the coast of South Carolina


Whereabouts along the coast are you? I have some family in Charleston, but my family history is in the Beaufort/Yemassee area...


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 11, 2022)

The aesthetics are perfect ! From the features to the colors . Great attention to detail . 
Just wondering the thought behind the treated lumber for wall studs ? Code in your area , or did you have another reason ? 

Are the exterior features FRP , or wood ? 

What are the blacked out window sections ? Are those a complete unit or something you assembled ? 
Great thread . I'll be following too .


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 11, 2022)

NO WAY...  That's an outdoor kitchen ?? will be tagging along to see what's' outdoors ...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 11, 2022)

Looks really nice is an understatement,  but I'll go with it! Following along as well!

Ryan


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 11, 2022)

Thanks guys, will answer questions as I can .. So first , here’s a larger panned out view that shows the relationship to the terrace and pool . When we first designed it , I wanted a courtyard feel sort of, so adjacent the space is a outdoor living room and fireplace and of course the pool. We are able to place (12), 8 top round tables in this area as well for events/dinners and serve directly out of this kitchen . 

The kitchen can still be ‘outdoor’ by opening up the Marvin lift and slide doors as they disappear into a pocket in the wall, along for a 12’ or so wide opening  into the cooking space. It’s a nice  because the floor has no threshold to step over or trip over .


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 11, 2022)

Underneath this space we have a indoor dining room that this kitchen serves as well, so it’s somewhat central to its two eating areas , so the flow works nice , especially noticed during busy parties etc.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 11, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> The aesthetics are perfect ! From the features to the colors . Great attention to detail .
> Just wondering the thought behind the treated lumber for wall studs ? Code in your area , or did you have another reason ?
> 
> Are the exterior features FRP , or wood ?
> ...


Thanks, appreciate the compliments !

I used treated on all the ground floor framing as well as the two structures in the above picture . Mostly thinking long term and avoiding termites and rot potential from unforeseen leaks . 

The dark brown sections are painted hardiboard , to visually connect the look of the adjacent side outdoor living room  where there’s nothing between the 4 columns . These 8 columns all have bronze ,inground up lights so at night it really makes it all come together nice and symmetrically..

Of note , we have no wood on the exterior of the home with the exception of the main doors which are mahogany.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 11, 2022)

SCBBQ said:


> inground up lights



So then a night time pic is coming ?


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 11, 2022)

SCBBQ said:


> Of note , we have no wood on the exterior of the home with the exception of the main doors


That's why I wondered . With the amount of thought that went into this , I figured you didn't . 

I've installed a lot of FRP ( fiberglass reinforced plastic ) on buildings . Both inside and outside . Just wondering what those were made of .


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 11, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> That's why I wondered . With the amount of thought that went into this , I figured you didn't .
> 
> I've installed a lot of FRP ( fiberglass reinforced plastic ) on buildings . Both inside and outside . Just wondering what those were made of .


Everything is syn-board , fypon, or hardi products . Fiberglass sounds awesome but haven’t been exposed to using that here yet .


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 11, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> So then a night time pic is coming ?


 I need to capture a good one maybe tonight - for now this is all I could find handy.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 11, 2022)

Beautiful !!
Be Back (Many Times).
Like.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 11, 2022)

Some really fine work there, in for the ride! RAY


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 11, 2022)

Hey Rob.... that is one fine looking deer stand! LOL! I could see a food plot back there between the tree lines! <sarc> Cup of coffee and a lawn chair...could cruise SMF and deer hunt on the patio! LOL!!!

Serious though- that is one fine outdoor kitchen! Well thought out. I like the idea of the pocket doors with no threshold. Post some pics. of that cellar you mentioned.....


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 11, 2022)

This is off the charts!
I’m in for sure!
Al


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 12, 2022)

Overall shot - WIll get into detail on each component later this week.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 12, 2022)

Other side angle


----------



## jaxgatorz (Sep 12, 2022)

Wow.


----------



## tbern (Sep 12, 2022)

Very impressive!!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 12, 2022)

Very Nice! Major party room!!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 12, 2022)

That's insane...  Wanna adopt a son? ...  He already knows how to make sausage and cook on a stick burner... He's even won a couple of competitions ...


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 12, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> That's insane...  Wanna adopt a son? ...  He already knows how to make sausage and cook on a stick burner... He's even won a couple of competitions ...


Or a grandpa ?  
Very nice "cook house "!

Keith


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 14, 2022)

Ok.. Let's start with the smoker. 

First, it's a cookshack brand smoker - FEC 500. 

Here's a link. 









						FEC500: Fast Eddy's™ by Cookshack Rotisserie Smoker Model FEC500
					

Features: If you're looking for a large capacity rotisserie smoker that has the capabilities to be mobile or stationary, then the Fast Eddy™ by Cookshack FEC500 is the unit for you! The FEC500 is a commercial wood pellet rotisserie smoker oven that quickly gets up to set temperatures in as...




					cookshack.com
				





It is called the '500' because it theoretically holds 500 pounds of meat. It will hold about that, but it's packed for sure. 

It has 15 racks that are around 5' wide x 12" deep or thereabouts. They rotate when the unit doors are closed, and when opened, they stop. You use the foot pedal to rotate with the doors open to place or remove product. It has a valve on the bottom with a external grease pot on casters that fills up and has to be dealt with. 

I can get 39 turkeys in it, 80 chickens, and briskets and Boston butts - around 500 pounds fits tight. 

I can only get around 150 pounds of chicken wings, or cut chicken parts, since they take up more square inches than weight. 

It works pretty seamlessly, knock on wood. I had to replace the control board the first week I had it, but besides that it's run pretty good.  I use it in spurts. Sometimes use it every week, and then it seems like I might go a month or two without turning it on. 

Installation: I wanted something built in. I didn't have much to go by. The MFG didn't have any experience doing this or have recommendations. It's a challenge because you need access to the left side and rear of unit. So built in, the front is a brick facade with stainless finish trim added in radius around the front of the unit to flash it to the brick opening. The left side has access panels to the gears etc for the carousel so I created a hidden wall that hinges open for that. The rear has built in shelves with a French door secret opening that accesses the rear of the unit, which has access to the pellet hopper and fire pot door, to clean out ashes etc. 

I recommend buying the extra evacuation fan, which is separate cost and added some complexity to the installation. It comes on when you open the smoker doors so the smoke evacuates the chamber through the top and not out the front of the doors.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 14, 2022)

Bad to the bone! Very Nice!


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 14, 2022)

Here's a few brisket pics. I don't wrap my briskets, use whole packers, trimmed a little, and fat side  up. I smoke them for 22 hours.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 14, 2022)

Asian Half Chickens.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 14, 2022)

Very Nice!


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 14, 2022)

Love them birds...and an awesome smoker!

Ryan


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 14, 2022)

Smoked Prime Rib


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 14, 2022)

You're like Arby's......"WE HAVE THE MEATS!" LOL!!!!!!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 14, 2022)

That prime rib look outstanding!


----------



## Danblacksher (Sep 14, 2022)

You titled that outdoor what part is outdoor the walk to the commercial kitchen lol, Spectacular! My outdoor kitchen is actually outdoor without central air and heat. That is where I would live if I had that. Could you show some pics of the living quarters in there? Really impressive and beautiful.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 14, 2022)

We do call it the outdoor kitchen because it's separated from the main house somewhat (although connected underground), and it is nice when the weather allows it to be opened up while we entertain on that terrace level. 

One more pic of smoked tenderloin, probably our signature dish for dinner parties.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 14, 2022)

ok... a few more chicken pics.


----------



## Danblacksher (Sep 14, 2022)

Are you cooking professionally or do you have the hungriest family in the US that's alot of food


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 14, 2022)

“It’s cheaper to give it away’  is my motto for now :)


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 14, 2022)

^^^^^Good Karma


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 14, 2022)

SCBBQ said:


> We do call it the outdoor kitchen because it's separated from the main house somewhat (although connected underground), and it is nice when the weather allows it to be opened up while we entertain on that terrace level.
> 
> One more pic of smoked tenderloin, probably our signature dish for dinner parties.
> 
> View attachment 643658


Just outstanding!!!  I have to say that must be a dream to cook in.

I do have a somewhat related question....who made the two knifes you showed?  PS, the knifes match the kitchen level of craftmanship!


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 14, 2022)

Two kinds - 

one by the smoked tenderloin - https://williamsknife.com/collections

All the others are Middleton - https://www.middletonmadeknives.com


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 14, 2022)

SCBBQ said:


> Two kinds -
> 
> one by the smoked tenderloin - https://williamsknife.com/collections
> 
> All the others are Middleton - https://www.middletonmadeknives.com


Very nice!  I like them!


----------



## tbern (Sep 14, 2022)

that tenderloin and chicken look amazing!!!


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 14, 2022)

Everything is just absolutely awesome , but I'm waiting for the Paul Harvey ending .


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 14, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Paul Harvey ending .



''GOOD DAY''  ??


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 14, 2022)

Rest of the story , but you're right . That would be the end .


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 14, 2022)

"...And now you know.....the rest of the story." R.I.P. Paul Harvey, one of America's Greatest Radio personalities.


----------



## Danblacksher (Sep 15, 2022)

That would be a great place to have cooking schools. Just amazing I would never leave that area.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 15, 2022)

Wow I cannot find the words to describe this I mean awesome doesn't even start. How about just out of this world. Great looking food too. The family would have no trouble finding me and the neighbors would just love me more than they do now.

Warren


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 15, 2022)

While we are on the topic of the smoker , I just ran across some pics of us lifting it into place with a crane during construction.


----------



## tbern (Sep 15, 2022)

very nice!!


----------



## bill1 (Sep 15, 2022)

simply incredible.  I guess that's how I'd imagine heaven!  
Kinda' funny, when I saw just the first pic, I thought it was a doll house and you were gonna' brag about your table saw!  
I'm just hoping for an outdoor sink before I have to move to the Rest Home.


----------



## crpngdth2001 (Sep 16, 2022)

I just don't have to words to describe how awesome this is!


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 16, 2022)

Thanks guys - more to come next week.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 19, 2022)

Here are a few more components. 

I've got a salamander, or broiler. It's supposed to get 1800 degrees but I've only measured it to around 1400. Still, it's basically what Ruth's Chris uses for steaks. It adjusts up and down around 8 inches which dramatically changes temperature under the gas refractory tiles. It pulls out as well, making it easy to rotate a pan or remove something under high heat.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 19, 2022)

Closed.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 19, 2022)

Tray pulled out.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 19, 2022)

This does well for cheese melting. Many times I'll put a pan of baked potatoes loaded, and melt the cheese on top in seconds. 

It also does good for baking sauces in. I'll dip chicken in sauce, already cooked, and finish it under the salamander. It will burn in a sauce nicely, and It keeps the grill and pans cleaner not having sauce all over it.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 19, 2022)

Scanned my 100,000 pictures and this is the only one I could find.. It works so fast, taking a picture isn't really on my mind.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 19, 2022)

Kitchen island is made by Hestan in LA. I loved configuring it and designing it's layout.  You never have enough room or counter space. I did put cut outs for trash and scraps in the counter, which are what those square holes are. There's a trash can underneath all of those. 









						Cooking Suites - Experience Our Top Rated & Professional Kitchen Appliances | Hestan
					

Create your dream kitchen with Hestan’s completely modular suite system. Rangetops, ovens, salamanders, refrigeration, fryers – get the performance your food demands, placed right where your line needs it. Suites can be configured as a double-unit depth (back-to-back) or single-unit depth to fit...




					commercial.hestan.com


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## MileHiGuy (Sep 19, 2022)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 19, 2022)

Awesome

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 19, 2022)

Really nice. Thanks for posting!


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 19, 2022)

SCBBQ said:


> Here are a few more components.
> 
> I've got a salamander, or broiler. It's supposed to get 1800 degrees but I've only measured it to around 1400. Still, it's basically what Ruth's Chris uses for steaks. It adjusts up and down around 8 inches which dramatically changes temperature under the gas refractory tiles. It pulls out as well, making it easy to rotate a pan or remove something under high heat.
> 
> View attachment 644051


That salamander is a beautiful thing!!!!!  

PS the wok tooooo!


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 19, 2022)

All I can say is  "w o w"


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 19, 2022)

The Wok is a PF Chang's spec wok - 110,000 BTU 'jet ' burner. It wounds like a jet. 

It's positioned in a water bath configuration. You turn on the valve on the face and water cascades down the front of the rear stainless, into the basin the wok is sitting in. This makes clean up easy as you simply unscrew the plug and the water goes down the drain. 

Honestly rarely use this feature, but if I was using the wok often it would really come in handy.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 19, 2022)

Here is the burner.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 19, 2022)

Mostly use for sautéed veggies but every now and again , use it for reductions and fast boil downs.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 19, 2022)

Somewhere I have a ton of pics of friends I recruit to man the wok like this.


----------



## clifish (Sep 19, 2022)

Dude your set up is insane and awesome...this is all for your own use, parties and not for commercial/hire use?  I wish I lived near you would love to spend time cooking in this arena.


----------



## tbern (Sep 20, 2022)

Beautiful and so awesome!!


----------



## slavikborisov (Sep 20, 2022)

That’s impressive looks like you dropped about 300k in that entire build lol!!


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 20, 2022)

Thanks guys very much for the comments - 

Carrying on the 'tour', the arguably less exciting by always important ovens and range top are next up. 

The range top is 4 burners - 35K BTU each - and  has one interesting feature. The pan around the burners is supposed to be filled with water while using. at the end of the night, you take the drain plug out and everything goes down the drain. Like the wok station beside it. I don't use this feature much, I don't make that much of a mess on the stove so there's little need in my use case. But it's the first time I saw something like that. 

The pair of ovens are convection gas and work well and fast.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 20, 2022)

The hood system was a project into itself.  I used Captive air as the manufacturer and they also did the calculations on sizes and design. We basically used two back to back hoods for the island, pulling around 6000 CFM in total. This required make up air, which I wanted to be tempered. This added a 10 ton heat pump.  

PICTURE - This is the roof fan before being lifted onto the roof and installed, carefully, so you could not see it from any vantage point from the house. Behind me is the 10 ton make up air unit.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 20, 2022)

It's a nice smart control system - fan automatically comes on when it senses heat.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 20, 2022)

This outer plenum is where the make up air blows down. It creates a wind curtain on the outside perimeter of the hood on all 4 sides and sucks back up and in, which makes it perform well when I'm cooking steaks with huge flames on the grill.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 20, 2022)

Inside is the fire suppression system which is hooked to electrical breakers and gas system for automatic cut off in the event of a fire. 

I've got the best housekeeper - she climbs up there and removes/cleans those filters through our dishwasher all the time.


----------



## mcokevin (Sep 20, 2022)

Holy cow mate - you built a restaurant in your back yard.  Impressive!  What time is dinner?


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 20, 2022)

clifish said:


> Dude your set up is insane and awesome...this is all for your own use, parties and not for commercial/hire use?  I wish I lived near you would love to spend time cooking in this arena.


It's at our home - just private use.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 20, 2022)

Damn. Very nice!


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 20, 2022)

slavikborisov said:


> dropped about 300k in that entire build lol!!


Might buy the equipment .


----------



## slavikborisov (Sep 20, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Might buy the equipment .


Very true


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 20, 2022)

With all those nice toys, Ya ought to look at the Stagionello Drying chamber. State of the Art technology...and forget about the plug and play hijacking a refrigerator.  Designed for perfect drying....

https://omcan.com/product-category/...od-preservation-maturmeat-dry-aging-cabinets/


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 20, 2022)

Yeah I've been thinking a lot about those-  but I'll likely do it in another location.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 20, 2022)

That range is nothing but :-) for me!!   I grew up using 30K burners (had 6 burners, 36 inch flat top, and 2 - 36 inch gas convection ovens) and its just hard to use anything else after that.......


----------



## babydoc (Sep 20, 2022)

SCBBQ said:


> Other side angle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We’ll, that’s awesome.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 22, 2022)

Awesome just keeps getting better.

Hey guys maybe he will hold a gathering someday.

Warren


----------



## fltsfshr (Sep 22, 2022)

I like the design. The variety of columns has nice effect. Well planned home. My only question would be how often do you have to clean the pool?  We have a lanai over ours. It keeps the leaves and the critters out.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Sep 22, 2022)

SCBBQ said:


> Thanks guys, will answer questions as I can .. So first , here’s a larger panned out view that shows the relationship to the terrace and pool . When we first designed it , I wanted a courtyard feel sort of, so adjacent the space is a outdoor living room and fireplace and of course the pool. We are able to place (12), 8 top round tables in this area as well for events/dinners and serve directly out of this kitchen .
> 
> The kitchen can still be ‘outdoor’ by opening up the Marvin lift and slide doors as they disappear into a pocket in the wall, along for a 12’ or so wide opening  into the cooking space. It’s a nice  because the floor has no threshold to step over or trip over .
> 
> View attachment 643437



Beautiful layout. The front facing view of the marsh land? looks so inviting. Just put me in the "ourdoor kitchen" and I'd be a happy camper. I'm use to sleeping on the ground in an old Army sleeping bag. What do you want me to prepare?  I have a great 10 spice kielbasa and a LOT of European wurst recipes!


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 26, 2022)

Wurstmeister said:


> Beautiful layout. The front facing view of the marsh land? looks so inviting. Just put me in the "ourdoor kitchen" and I'd be a happy camper. I'm use to sleeping on the ground in an old Army sleeping bag. What do you want me to prepare?  I have a great 10 spice kielbasa and a LOT of European wurst recipes!



Thanks, the back faces the wetlands and ocean - appreciate the compliments!


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 26, 2022)

Here's a little more on the island... 

On the back side, we have a 2 basket, gas fryer . And a braising pan/tilt skillet. 

Not a lot to say about the fryer, it works as expected. I do like that it's gas, a huge improvement over my home fryer that takes forever to recover on temps.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 26, 2022)

And now the tilt skillet . I love this piece. Where to start..?! 

So for those not familiar, it's a big pan that can be used for liquids or like a flat top. 

Here's a few pics.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 26, 2022)

It holds up to 30 gallons of anything.


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 26, 2022)

I use it for tons of soups, jambalaya, Bolognese, etc. 

You could also use it like a flat top and cook a ton of bacon, or eggs, or pancakes, if you have a big crowd. Stir fry veggies for 100 people? No problem with this machine.


----------



## tbern (Sep 26, 2022)

Beautiful fryer and I've never seen or heard of  a tilt skillet, that looks amazing and useful for many things!!


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 26, 2022)

Here's a few jambalaya pics . To start, I'll blacken the chicken in butter in the pan, add sausage, and then remove and fill with rice / water. I add the veggies closer to the end. Anyone know who this guy is?


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 26, 2022)

Folding the diced chicken and sausage in after rice is started. 

In terms of amounts, I'll usually do around 30 pounds of chicken and 20 pounds of sausage in a batch.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Sep 26, 2022)

SCBBQ said:


> Here's a little more on the island...
> 
> On the back side, we have a 2 basket, gas fryer . And a braising pan/tilt skillet.
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL!  Can you adopt me?


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 26, 2022)

Sauces, soups are really fun to make. A cold winter Sunday goes by fast when I make a 30 gallon batch of soup. WIll cook it literally all day and not finish up until 10-11 PM. 

For a school fundraiser a couple years back we cooked 150 gallons of "Bolognese diablo" for 1100 people .


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 26, 2022)

In case anyone not familiar wants to see why it's called a tilt skillet. ..


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 26, 2022)

And last, I'm glad it's electric.. the preferred heat source for these.. makes it easier to control temps. The thermostat works well except the relay is fairly loud turning it on and off all the time. You drown it out with music and friends pretty easy, though.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 26, 2022)

That is an amazing space very nice


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 26, 2022)

awesome!


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 26, 2022)

I saw you didn't spare the budget when I saw the "Vulcan" tag.  I love their products.
When I saw how CLEAN everything stays my thought was this is a trophy kitchen.
Photos of in use convinced me this is the real deal.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm assuming the floor has a drain and you can just wash the whole kitchen down with a hose ??


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 27, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I'm assuming the floor has a drain and you can just wash the whole kitchen down with a hose ??


Well yes and no… it does have several drains and gave the tile guy a hard time trying to pitch angles with big tiles but they are there … I originally thought we’d just hose floors down like you said but in the end it doesn’t really work here though. Makes a bigger mess than it fixes, so we have our cleaning methods that work .


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 27, 2022)

SCBBQ said:


> Anyone know who this guy is?


Looks familiar, but can't tell for sure from that angle. Who?


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 27, 2022)

Adjacent the island on the left is the area I keep some beverage stuff. Ice maker, drink cooler for sodas and beers, big drink blender for daiquiris, Pina coladas (this is next to the pool, right!?)
Much bigger full size bar just downstairs...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 27, 2022)

I am just overtaken with such a great set up.

Warren


----------



## SCBBQ (Sep 27, 2022)

Thanks everyone for the kind words - always fun to share.


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2022)

you never told us who that guy was?


----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 4, 2022)

I’m not done with the tour yet !


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2022)

SCBBQ said:


> I’m not done with the tour yet !


OK  I will wait enjoying this build very much


----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 4, 2022)

Ok then.. Two more sections tonight. 

First is the pantry. Not so exciting, and lots of crap everywhere that's hard to keep organized and in check. In any event, here is the pantry. Like most pantry's, I wish it was 4X as big. I was up against a set back line and was restricted on size, so at least I don't have regret that I left something smaller than I could have.


----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 4, 2022)

Just recently added these carts for the charcuterie making. Wish I had another space exclusively for the appliances and additional support equipment.


----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 4, 2022)

and next, the charbroiler...

I used to buy a new grill every year (after it was destroyed by the weather and my cooking style) -and cooked out on the porch. 

Transitioning to a commercial charbroiler was a big change and I haven't looked back.  This one is now 5 years old and still kicking. Likely 3-4 more years left in it, I'd say. 

It's a pellet fired, cookshack grill that's 4' wide and around 2' deep with super heavy cast grates. 









						CB048: 48" Charbroiler
					

Features: The Cookshack Charbroiler is easy to use...anyone who can cook on a gas charbroiler can cook on ours. No special training is required, unlike log-fired grills which require you to judge the heat of the cooking surface while adding logs and trying to cook at the same time...




					cookshack.com


----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 4, 2022)

My style of cooking might appear to be unconventional but I love flame. Lots of it.  I don't run away from ,it, rather, towards it. I hate grills that (by design) don't flame up when I want them to.


----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 4, 2022)

The hood really performs on nights like this. NO smoke gets in the kitchen at all.


----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 4, 2022)

and ... you might be thinking. tough as leather well done steaks? no way. Medium rare- medium rare plus, and nice char on the outside.


----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 4, 2022)

... and baby back ribs don't suck either.


----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 4, 2022)

Controls on the unit - there are two controllers that look like this -


----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 4, 2022)

The unit has 4 hoppers/augers /fire pots, that are controlled by two controllers like above. 

You dump wood pellets into the bin and can control the grill by: (a) - turning on a single side - (b) - starving a hopper or two within a side of pellets, leaving a cool side or cooler side, depending on your choice. This helps save on pellets used and also gives you a cooler side to cook on after you sear.


----------



## tbern (Oct 4, 2022)

Looks like a very impressive unit!


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 4, 2022)

Bravo!!!!!

I’m a flame roaster fan myself!  That fire is a beautiful thing……. If you ever need a sous for an event…..


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 4, 2022)

*FLOMBAYE INDA HOUSE!!!!! *


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> *FLOMBAYE INDA HOUSE!!!!! *


Damn I have turn up my grill!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 4, 2022)

clifish said:


> Damn I have turn up my grill!


Or add copious amounts of high proof alcohol!!!


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Or add copious amounts of high proof alcohol!!!


I do that almost every night...lol


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 4, 2022)

Put me in the flame broiled steak camp too....your steaks look perfect! I like 'em on the rare side of rare.....


----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 4, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Put me in the flame broiled steak camp too....your steaks look perfect! I like 'em on the rare side of rare.....


Thanks !!! 

For me, Medium rare  for filets - MR + for ribeyes etc


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 4, 2022)

You start doing whole muscle salumi and I see a one of those Ferrari hand crank Italian meat slicers in your future!!!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 4, 2022)

That's just awesome! You know your way around that flamebroiler for sure!!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 4, 2022)

Is that lambchops with a demi-glace sauce in the third pic???? OMG that looks incredible!


----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 4, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> You start doing whole muscle salumi and I see a one of those Ferrari hand crank Italian meat slicers in your future!!!



Like this one?


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 4, 2022)

Those lamb chops look perfect!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 4, 2022)

SCBBQ said:


> Like this one?
> 
> View attachment 645177
> 
> ...


Yeah.....but that's a Berkel! <Sarcasm> LOL!!! 

Very nice my friend....you pulled out all the stops for that culinary fun room!!


----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 4, 2022)

The 'Art' to me in all of this is to get the meat temperature to be continuous all the way to the edge. So a char crust with an immediate, continue temperature beneath it, is the goal. I pay close attention to this.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 4, 2022)

That's why I love sous vide cooking.....and a sear in a blazing hot skilled or flombaye...... perfect temp edge to edge....


----------



## forktender (Oct 5, 2022)

Can't hide money!!!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 5, 2022)

Love the ribeyes, but this really caught my eye...


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 5, 2022)

All is overwhelming!
Too far over my head for me to do anything but gaze in amazement.
Like.

Bear


----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 9, 2022)

Well, short of the bathrooms etc here are the final two parts of the kitchen to share.  The dishwashing room and the walk in. 

The dishwashing room features a commercial dishwasher that does an excellent job with 90 second cycles. We can knock out a ton of dishes in no time and they are spotless every time. 

The sink in the rear was designed wide and deep enough to hold my smoker racks.


----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 9, 2022)

Dishes can be placed in through this pass through.


----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 9, 2022)

and here is the walk in cooler/freeezer. I had this custom door made and stepped down the slab foundation in the cooler location so the transition was without a step or trip hazard.


----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 9, 2022)

Needs cleaning, after reflecting on this picture.


----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 9, 2022)

Walk in Freezer is an interior door inside cooler, which is kept at -5 to -7.


----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 9, 2022)

So that's it for the tour.  Today we have 5 racks of ribs on the smoker for tonight and a dozen neighbors coming over. Just having fun like you guys ! 

Best,

Rob


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 9, 2022)

So Awesome!!! I love the wash room!!!


----------



## rjob (Oct 9, 2022)

Thanks for sharing, enjoyed the tour!


----------



## Danblacksher (Oct 11, 2022)

incredible place right there.


----------



## cutplug (Oct 11, 2022)

Some beautiful design and implementation right there.
 You spent a whole lotta hours thinking that through.
 Not bad for an "Outdoor Kitchen." 
 Now can we move on to the Bourbon Tour!?


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 11, 2022)

We had a similar dishwasher in the house growing up, it was Awesome!  We also had a walk in with that we could hang 2 beef in it... and I wonder where I got my love of beef from.......


----------



## SCBBQ (Oct 11, 2022)

Thanks guys - Oh, and the guy in the picture is Edwin Mccain... a friend of mine when he slows down to be around...


----------



## cutplug (Oct 11, 2022)

Always like to find music off the beaten path(sort to speak). Just checked out "Lost in America". Very enjoyable  and will have to check out more of Mr. McCain's' work.
 So much music so little time!


----------

